# no sea que, no fuera que



## dec-sev

Hola a todos:
Podéis avisarme ¿cómo se traducen las construcciones en negritas en  alemán?

Desconecte Vd el receptor, *no sea que* se despierte mi hijo.
Le dije a Juan que desconectara el receptor, *no fuera que* se despertara mi hijo.


----------



## uguban

dec-sev said:


> Desconecte Vd el receptor, *no sea que* se despierte mi hijo.
> Ziehen Sie das Radio raus, mein Sohn soll nicht aufwachen.
> 
> Le dije a Juan que desconectara el receptor, *no fuera que* se despertara mi hijo.
> Ich habe zu Juan gesagt, er soll das Radio rausziehen, mein Sohn sollte nicht aufwachen.


 
Hi,

so würde ich es übersetzen. So ist es umgangssprachliches Deutsch (z.B. 'rausziehen' für 'desconectar' und ohne Konj. I für die indirekte Rede).


----------



## Aurin

dec-sev said:


> Hola a todos:
> Podéis avisarme ¿cómo se traducen las construcciones en negritas en alemán?
> 
> Desconecte Vd el receptor, *no sea que* se despierte mi hijo.
> Le dije a Juan que desconectara el receptor, *no fuera que* se despertara mi hijo.


 
Yo diría: 
Schalten (machen) Sie das Radio (si te refieres a un receptor de radio) aus, *damit* mein Sohn (Kind) *nicht* wach wird (aufwacht).
Ich sagte Juan, er solle das Radio (o lo que sea) ausmachen (ausschalten), *damit* mein Sohn (Kind) *nicht* wach wird (aufwacht).


----------



## iaf

Hallo an alle!

Jetzt bin ich aber ins Zweifeln gekommen... Spontan hätte ich ja sofort gesagt:
_"Schalten Sie das Radio aus, *nicht dass* mein Sohn *noch* aufwacht."
_
Das klang mir irgendwie vehementer als_ damit nicht, _das ja eher ein_ para que _bedeutet und nicht so eindringlich klingt. 
Ich bin aber schon so aus der Übung mit meinem deutsch, dass ich nicht weiss ob das so richtig wäre, ob das zu umgangssprachlich ist, oder einfach nur total daneben... 

Bitte um Erleuchtung...
Danke im vorraus, 
iaf.


----------



## Aurin

iaf said:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber ins Zweifeln gekommen... Spontan hätte ich ja sofort gesagt:
> _"Schalten Sie das Radio aus, *nicht dass* mein Sohn *noch* aufwacht."_
> 
> Das klang mir irgendwie vehementer als_ damit nicht, _das ja eher ein_ para que _bedeutet und nicht so eindringlich klingt.
> Ich bin aber schon so aus der Übung mit meinem deutsch, dass ich nicht weiss ob das so richtig wäre, ob das zu umgangssprachlich ist, oder einfach nur total daneben...
> 
> Bitte um Erleuchtung...
> Danke im vorraus,
> iaf.


 
Die Aussage ist in etwa dieselbe, ob du nun "damit nicht" oder "nicht dass". (Finalität). In der direkten Rede, also in dem ersten Satz, gefällt mir die Version mit "nicht dass" besser, in der indirekten Rede (2. Satz) besser mit "damit nicht".


----------



## iaf

Danke Aurin, das beruhigt mich... 

Ich finde auch, dass in der indirekten Rede "damit nicht" besser klingt. 
Mir ging es um diesen kleinen Unterschied bei "no sea que", das gegebenenfalls etwas mehr als nur "para que" ausdrückt. 

Wenn man sich die Originalsätze anschaut, sind die Subjunktive ja auch in verschiedenen Zeiten. 
Da kann man aber keine Faustregel draus machen, oder?


----------



## Aurin

Im Spanischen ist die Vergangenheit auch im Nebensatz notwendig, im Deutschen ist es möglich, den Nebensatz in der Gegenwart oder in der Vergangenheit auszudrücken. Also für den zweiten Satz wäre auch möglich:
Ich sagte Juan, er sollte das Radio ausschalten, damit das Kind nicht aufwachte.


----------



## heidita

iaf said:


> Jetzt bin ich aber ins Zweifeln gekommen... Spontan hätte ich ja sofort gesagt:
> _"Schalten Sie das Radio aus, *nicht dass* mein Sohn *noch* aufwacht."_
> 
> Das klang mir irgendwie vehementer als_ damit nicht, _das ja eher ein_ para que _bedeutet und nicht so eindringlich klingt.
> Ich bin aber schon so aus der Übung mit meinem deutsch, Das sieht man überhaupt nicht!
> 
> iaf.


 
Genau, ich hätte das so übersetzt. Damit nicht, sería "para que"


----------



## Aurin

heidita said:


> Genau, ich hätte das so übersetzt. Damit nicht, sería "para que"


¿Qué diferencia ves entre "...*no sea que* se despierte mi hijo" y "...para que no se despierte mi hijo"?


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> ¿Qué diferencia ves entre "...*no sea que* se despierte mi hijo" y "...para que no se despierte mi hijo"?


 
La diferencia estriba en la intención. 

*la primera: no sea que....*

Aquí, no debes poner la radio alta, ya que _existe al posibilidad_ de que se despierte el niño.

*la segunda: para que...*

Es seguro que si pones la radio alta, el niño se despierta.


----------



## Aurin

Mira lo que encontré:
_no sea que=_sonst könnte / nicht dass /damit nicht


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Mira lo que encontré:
> _no sea que=_sonst könnte / nicht dass /damit nicht


 
Natürlich ist die Übersetzung selbst richtig. Für einen Spanier gibt es allerdings einen Unterschied. Das habe ich schon oben erklärt.


----------



## dec-sev

Danke für eure Beiträge, bitte um Entschuldigung euch früher nicht  gedankt zu haben. Ich war außer der Stadt.


----------

